# Widget iGeneration (iOS) ne se met pas à jour...



## Simbouesse (11 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous !

Cela fait bien longtemps que je n'étais pas revenu ici, que de changements !! 

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un iPhone 6, et j'ai activé le widget de l'application iGeneration pour avoir les dernières news en un coup d'oeil depuis le Centre de Notifications.
Malheureusement, ce widget, contrairement à celui de News Republic que j'utilise pour les autres news, ne se met à jour que si j'ai ouvert l'application iGeneration quelques secondes avant.

Il me semblait qu'auparavant (sur mon ex-4S), je n'avais pas ce problème...
Je suis sur iOS 8.1.3, l'actualisation en arrière plan est activée pour iGeneration.

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Gwen (12 Mars 2015)

En effet, je viens de tester : c'est pareil chez moi. Étrange.

J'ai fait remonté l'info, a suivre donc.


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Mars 2015)

Merci, j'attends le feedback donc


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Mars 2015)

Ça à l'air d'être revenu chez moi !


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Mars 2015)

En fait non.... :-(


----------

